# Kicks in Shorin Ryu



## Yeti (Apr 26, 2006)

In Shorin-Ryu, particularly the Kobayashi branch, what is the rough breakdown of hand techniques to kicking techniques?  Is it 60/40, or is it more heavily proportioned to hands (open, fist, elbow, etc)?

Additionally, of the kicking techniques, are the majority of those low line (waist and below) or are there a lot of high kicks as well? 

Looking forward to hearing back.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 27, 2006)

The kicks are lower thats for sure but fast and powerful.  Looking at the training manual I have from a Shorinkan dojo there are more kicks but I could be wrong.


----------



## JPH (Apr 27, 2006)

There are several branches of Shorin ryu, but most all practice the same kata, as well as basic techniques. If you look for your answer in how the kata are performed, you will see that the most emphasis is placed on hand and arm technique.

The"old school" Okinawan Shorin ryu emphasized kicking from below the chest to the lower extremeties. More modern Shorin schools do practice more variety and higher kicking techniques.

So, as much as the type of training will vary, so will the use, by the practitioner, of the techniques that are taught. You will commonly find fighters who will employ more kicking techniques than hand techniques, as well as the other way around.

John


----------



## Yeti (Apr 27, 2006)

JPH said:
			
		

> There are several branches of Shorin ryu, but most all practice the same kata, as well as basic techniques. If you look for your answer in how the kata are performed, you will see that the most emphasis is placed on hand and arm technique.
> 
> The"old school" Okinawan Shorin ryu emphasized kicking from below the chest to the lower extremeties. More modern Shorin schools do practice more variety and higher kicking techniques.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks John. That was a great explanation.


----------



## chinto (May 27, 2007)

Yeti said:


> In Shorin-Ryu, particularly the Kobayashi branch, what is the rough breakdown of hand techniques to kicking techniques? Is it 60/40, or is it more heavily proportioned to hands (open, fist, elbow, etc)?
> 
> Additionally, of the kicking techniques, are the majority of those low line (waist and below) or are there a lot of high kicks as well?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing back.


 
I would say it is 60 to 65% hand techniques or maybe a little more, and the kicks are low line below the waist. groin or pubic sinthisis is as high as you ever would kick. if you want to kick him in the head, lower his head and then kick it. (that is at least my perspective and im from a diferent branch the kobayashi. but, they are very similer in that respect.)


----------

